# Italian Lakes



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

This year we intend to briefly visit the Italian Lakes. Whilst I've hitched hiked around Italy in my youth, I've not been back since!

The lakes look brilliant, but then they do to many others. Thus which lakes would members suggest and any aires or whatever the equivalent is?

We are going early September and only have a total holiday of 3 weeks.

Thank you:wink2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll watch this as I'm going same area late September for 3 weeks


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Spent 3 weeks there last June. IMHO the best of the 8 we visited were: Orta, Iseo, Caldonazzo and Ledro. I absolutely didn't 'get' Garda or Maggiore - too big too brash too busy. Dreadful. The smaller ones were far more rewarding.

We did a mix of Campsites (ACSI) and Sostas. Favourite Sosta was Soave (not near a lake, but Soave town is nice, as are the local wines). 5 euro per night incl EHU, good black dump.

Lots of info in the Italy Touring section of this site, including the highly recommended 'Russell Route' for getting to/from the lakes largely toll-free.

Morph


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Spent 3 weeks there last June. IMHO the best of the 8 we visited were: Orta, Iseo, Caldonazzo and Ledro. I absolutely didn't 'get' Garda or Maggiore - too big too brash too busy. Dreadful. The smaller ones were far more rewarding.
> 
> We did a mix of Campsites (ACSI) and Sostas. Favourite Sosta was Soave (not near a lake, but Soave town is nice, as are the local wines). 5 euro per night incl EHU, good black dump.
> 
> ...


Yet the week we spent at Malcesine on L. Garda last May ranks amongst one of our more memorable and enjoyable holidays in the motorhome.

We stayed in the grounds of the old castle and we loved the bustling atmosphere around the town.

I suppose it would be a drab world if we all liked the same things and we are looking forward to a return to Garda in the next year or two.

Ken.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I think the bigger lakes are fine if you get the timing right, by that I mean avoid the main summer holidays and earlier German school holidays. I agree that some of the smaller lakes, especially nearer Trento are very nice. Example of one below, Caldonazzo.

David


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Each to their own. We have visited Lazise on lake Garda many many times and travelled around the lake by ferry boat ,bus and motorbike.
We have variously used a big commercial site both off peak and in the school holidays and also the municipal site right at the edge of the town.
We have always loved it.
We return to Camping La Quercia in August this year.
Our son, his wife and 3 little girls together with our daughter, her husband and two little boys will fly to join us hiring a caravan and using a tent.
Six adults five children 3-9 yrs.
We will have a marvellous time as we did last year.
However we will add a solo tour to the south of Italy as a little reward you ourselves.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Yet the week we spent at Malcesine on L. Garda last May ranks amongst one of our more memorable and enjoyable holidays in the motorhome.
> 
> We stayed in the grounds of the old castle and we loved the bustling atmosphere around the town.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hawcara said:


> The old castle bit sounds interesting, is it a site or a bit of wild camping?
> 
> Thank you:grin2:


It's a proper site, which was recommended to us by a member on here a while ago and it fulfilled our needs perfectly ie.. We needed to be as close as possible for my son's wedding at the castle.

Villagio Turistico owned by the Priori family,

Ken.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> I'll watch this as I'm going same area late September for 3 weeks


Snap :smile2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

siggie said:


> Snap :smile2:


well if all goes to plan we'll get an afternoon-ish chunnel Saturday 26th Sept and head towards Alsace, Switzerland ............


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lake Orta is stunning and there is a free sosta above the main town. Its the only free one in the lakes though. Many of the Sostas are not up to much and some are 20 -30 euros! Good one at Cannobio on Maggiore which is a lovely place but I agree with Morphology the smaller lakes are nicer, we really didnt like Garda at all but it was the middle of summer. Everyone seems to flock there like they do to Windermere but there are much nicer lakes IMO.

I enjoyed Bellagio on Lake Como but were forced onto a site at Menaggio. Camping Europa which some say is the worst campsite in Italy. I quite like it though. 

Some amusing stories here. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2011/italy


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all,
I will now study all this information.


----------

